# Who race's at Mt. Pleasant, Michigan???



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

Just wondering who race's at Mount Pleasant, Michigan?


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

I do.......Who are you?

RC


----------



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

Dustin.......who are you?


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Rc Driver said:


> Dustin.......who are you?


 Ray Clark


----------



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

Me and dad just started going to the races the last 3 of the season. I run in the stock/spec truck class. This year I plan on runing stock/spec truck and buggy, and maybe 19 turn truck. I ran the purple T3.

What class's do you race?

Do you ever get on aim?


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

I run 19T / Brushless pan car and 19T / Mod Buggy. This season we are going to run a Brushless Buggy class. Should be alot of fun and less motor maintence.

I go on aim occasionally.

RC


----------



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

I just got a Factory Team B4 that i'm gonna race in stock/spec buggy class.


----------



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

What kinda gearing do you use for 19 turn mod buggy?


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Rc Driver said:


> What kinda gearing do you use for 19 turn mod buggy?


 I ran a 78 / 26


----------



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok thankz, What does your buggy look? You have any pictures of the buggy?


----------

